# Plan for portable kitchen island w/drop leaf ends



## adeptr (Jul 8, 2008)

This is my first post since registering.  I have been looking for an existing design for a small portable (roll-around) kitchen island that has or might be easily re-designed to have drop-down ends. I have recently finished making a complete set of upper and lower kitchen cabinets from red oak and now am addressing the Bosses' next project for the kitchen.:yes:

Our kitchen is small and is u-shaped where the cabinets are located and with the oven door down and the refrigerator's lower freezer door opened at the same time, there would not be enough room to build in a permantly fastened island.

We have a facing wall opposite the u-shaped area that would accomodate the space for a roll-around unit and we thought that it would be really cool if we had an island that could double up as a small breakfast table.

Any ideas?


Dave Haynes
[email protected]
http://www.oldaveswooshop.com


----------



## LarrySch (Dec 31, 2007)

you might check here for ideas - http://www.kitchen-islands-carts.com/


----------



## dwight22 (Mar 8, 2017)

made a small sized kitchen island, but I added drop leafs on either end for more surface area. It is great since I have a smaller kitchen with no room for a full sized table. Here is a link if anyone is interested in the plans and pics: http://bacheloronabudget.com/diy-drop-leaf-kitchen-island-cart/

Looking forward to trying out some other projects on this site!


----------

